# Suns offseason Plan



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

If we can get rid off Eisley we should definately get rid off White as well because that is enough money to sign Kobe and a top tier center in this class.

Trade White likely using the Cavs pick or in someother combination in the expansion draft. 
Trade down in the draft getting rid off Eisley and Jacobsen if there is a player they like to replace Jacobsen. 
If not I would trade out of the draft entirely and keep Jacobsen and maybe getting future picks, even when at #1 I would probably trade out of the draft but for a good future pick like Charlotte's 2005 pick. 

We should have ~27.5M$ available. 

Kobe 14M$ ~6yrs/100+M$ 
Dampier 5M$ ~6yrs/40M$ just enough starting over the MLE 
Vujanic 1M$ ~3yrs/4M$ 
Swift 5M$ ~6yrs/40M$ same as Dampier 
First round pick 1.5-2.5M$ rest could be spread on the others. Or Jacobsen at 1M$ and increase Dampier, Swift's starting salary by 750k. 

Nice thing that Kobe, Dampier, Swift and I believe Marion would expire in the same season giving us lots of options again. 

Dampier/Voshkul/Lampe 
Amare/Swift 
Marion/Cabarkapa 
Kobe/Draftpick of Jacobsen 
Johnson/Barbosa/Vujanic 

Actually I love that lineup. Much more than the ones with TMac. It has depth and quality, youth and athleticism at pretty much all positions. 

TMac would be the backup plan if the Suns didn't get Kobe they would keep enough capspace to offer TMac the max in 2005 as well as resigning Johnson. So that would probably mean either Dampier or Swift only this season. 

That lineup should easily compete with anyone.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

You have no chance of getting that much cap space that easily.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I don't think that 

A #15-17 first round pick and a top5 translates to easily getting rid off contracts.

Especially when one is 

A very servicable center who becomes FA after next season already.
And a backup PG with 2 years left on his contract.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

The price of cap space has been going up. It took the Suns two first round draft picks just to borrow $5 million from the Jazz to save on the luxury tax. 

The problem with Eisley is that he is probably $5 million over paid for next year alone (Kenny Anderson makes only $1 million and will be a free agent). 

By contrast, White is only a $1 million to $2 million overpaid. He only plays 16 minutes a game but ranks #8 in rebounding per minute. In theory, the Bobcats would make out OK if the Suns offered the $3 million bribe and a minor draft pick. The only reason they might not is that the Pistons can give an even better deal on Campbell.

The paradox of expiring contracts is that they are very valuable to teams looking for cap space and worthless to teams that already have cap space.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

*it DOES make sense*

but think about it form say... the BOBcats standpoint....

they are trying to start a team, and IF the suns offered a top 3 pick and eisley, for say a future first in 2005, WHY wouldn't you do that if you were the bobcats....

This way they have 2 picks in the top four to build around... (Definte plus) also they have Eisley (WHOM THEY CAN WAIVE AT ANY TIME if they choose him in the expansion draft, don't FORGET THAT!), also White who we could trade, ALL for a 2005 or 2006 first rounder....

its works, and say the suns do get the #1 overall pick. When in History has a team traded the #1 overall pick for a future pick I can only Cite one time that a #1 was even traded at all on Draft night with Chris Webber, but anyway I think if that is the way the suns want to go, then Charlotte is definently the team to work it out for!


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Well... Dampier only plays for 5 million to a contending team (Like Olowokandi in Minnesota)

Opt-out of his 7,8 million contract to sign for 5 million with Suns isn't a good idea for him.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

It sure is.

1. That team should contend easily.

2. If he doesn't opt out he has 16M$ guaranteed and possibly another contract when he is 32/33.
But very unlikely more than 4yrs/24M$ to match the total on the Suns ~6yrs/40M$ offer.
And of course those 40M$ would be guaranteed.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I don't know if the Suns would have enough to get Damp if they signed Kobe. He would be able to get more elsewhere. Eric would have to really want to play for PHX for that to happen, I think.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

there is no way a team will take eisley, and getting rid of white will be tough...getting enough to sign kobe alone will be a huge accomplishment...gettin the others will be nearly impossible


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> there is no way a team will take eisley, and getting rid of white will be tough...getting enough to sign kobe alone will be a huge accomplishment...gettin the others will be nearly impossible


Moving White won't be as hard as you think.. next year he'll be an expiring contract (which as we've seen this year have some value), and he's a big body whose not grossly overpaid.. the dude is #8 in the league in reb/48.. not like Jahidi is useless.. I could see the Bobcats taking him on without us having to give a whole lot of recompense.. I agree with you about Eisley.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Nice idea, logistically possible. Realistically? That's another question.

It's hard to see why the Suns, or any other team to that matter, would take such a huge risk of getting rid valuable picks just for a CHANCE of getting those FAs. This is really a huge gamble. Everything would have to fell in place for this plan to success. If one thing don't work out, like failure for swapping picks or can't get Kobe, this whole plan would be very laughable. I don't think the Colangelos would take these HUGE risks.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

In a recent interview, Jerry Colangelo made a strange comment. He said in effect that they might make a run at Kobe even if they could not move any their players for cap space.

I have tried to figure out how that might work. As it currently stands, the Suns have guarenteed contracts for next season of $33.9 million. It is rumored that the cap might be raised to $47 million. This is a difference of $13.1 million.

A contract beginning at $13 million with the usual 10% per year escalation rate means that over 6 years the Suns would be offering $100 million (about as much as an team other than the Lakers could offer).

To have be able to offer that amount, the Suns would need to trade their draft pick for future picks to avoid having to put the $2 million their player would be owed into their salary structure. The decision on signing Vujanic would be delayed until after the Kobe negotiations were concluded. The Suns might even keep Dice if he was wiling to play for the veteran minimum, which would be signed after the Kobe negotiations are concluded.

Does this make sense? 

1. Even if the Suns do not sign Kobe, this is not a strong draft after the first two picks for the kind of players the Suns need. A lottery pick should be worth at least one unprotected future pick and posibly a protected pick as well.

2. Keeping White means the Suns do not have to worry about finding another center for a year and they will get the extra cap relief in 2005.

3. Picking up an extra draft pick would make it easier to move Eisley in 2005 when he only has one year left on his contract.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

How about, more realistic...

C-Rasheed Wallace(Voskuhl)(Lampe)
PF-Amare Stoudemire(McDyess)
SF-Shawn Marion(Cabarkapa)
SG-Joe Johnson(Brent Barry)
PG-Shaun Livingston(Barbosa)

Sign Rasheed Wallace, Brent Barry(MLE) and resign Antonio McDyess. Draft Shaun Livingston, and the Suns should be set for a playoff run next year.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> How about, more realistic...
> 
> C-Rasheed Wallace(Voskuhl)(Lampe)
> ...


The Colangelos have been very explicit about not wanting someone with Wallace's past drug and behavioral problems. He is probably the best FA center this summer, but he carries too much baggage for a team that was once torn apart by a drug scandle.

I know Livingston is considered very promising, but I would not take him if Vujanic is joining the team. 

The consensus is that Brent Barry will be very hot this summer. I would love to get him, but I'm not sure the Suns are going to pay the kind of money he will be able to command.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

You can easily trade Jahidi to a team like the Jazz who will need to hit the minimum cap once they aren't able to sign any decent FA's in the offseason.

As for Eisley, send Joe Johnson along with him to Hawks for a minimum contract player, with no Stephen Jackson they will welcome the chance to get a blossoming star. Of course... this only happens if Kobe agrees to come to Phoenix.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

The Jazz and the Hawks would be anyone's dumping ground that's for sure but that will happened only after the big-name FAs are signed, because Jazz and Hawks are chasing those same names as well.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> The Jazz and the Hawks would be anyone's dumping ground that's for sure but that will happened only after the big-name FAs are signed, because Jazz and Hawks are chasing those same names as well.


The Jazz have been very careful about the kind of player they give offers to and for how much. They were pretty competitive before Halpring was injuried and they have some talented young players. They would be a good location for a mid level star that can deal with the Utah life style.

I have no idea what Atlanta is doing. They have nothing to build from and will have a terrible time getting affordable free agents to go to a team that is that torn up.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

> for a mid level star that can deal with the Utah life style


What kind of "Life Style"

just curious


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

Also, hmm... Someone said something interesting, and I don't know if I read this here, or on another Web site, but they said the thing that EVERYONE is forgetting, is that WE don't owe the Jazz the pick untill after the lotto.....

So assuming the knicks don't make the playoffs, their lottery balls are ours, so again it gives us reason to root against the knicks again... WAHOO!!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RyGuY43084</b>!
> 
> 
> What kind of "Life Style"
> ...


The boring kind.  LOL. :laugh:


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

ahh.. lol I get it

well its all good, we will see what happends, I hope we get rid of Weisley, that should be our #1 goal


----------

